
Massively hyped exploration game lacks ANY player to player interaction - yazr
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2016/08/how-sky-high-hype-formed-a-storm-cloud-over-no-mans-skys-release/
======
yazr
I am not a hard core gamer. But i have been following the hype around this
game and it seems amazing to me that such a basic functionality is not
included.

And yes. I realize the technical challenges in MMOGs but i am still astounded
by the hype - reality gap

